# Big thank u to all



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

*just wanted to say big thank you to all that has helped me and supported me and donated to me . i will still try to put pics here but everythime im posting mods either delete or close ..*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

has any one got msn messenger or skype so i can go on to chat with u and put my webcam on just to prove im no fake and that my pics aint fake and ur see me and me dog and her pups to show im real and no scammer please ??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sunny121 said:


> *just wanted to say big thank you to all that has helped me and supported me and donated to me . i will still try to put pics here but everythime im posting mods either delete or close ..*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I have closed one and moved one hardly EVERY time you post, but please no more money to change hands through the forum !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

oh sunny
reading the previous topic in this section , i`m reading it`s more to do with the way you came about your dog , nothing to do with whether you own her and the pups or not.
hope i read it right ??


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

diablo said:


> oh sunny
> reading the previous topic in this section , i`m reading it`s more to do with the way you came about your dog , nothing to do with whether you own her and the pups or not.
> hope i read it right ??


what u mean the way i came bout me dog????/


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

and all so ill put baby bed soon then wen i done ill send money back that few donated ok. and any thing people send me fom now ill return in post. only fair then ok. i wont be back as so many noce but then u get few to put u down and tbh i really dont need it now im struggling enough right now .. so thank u all so much


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

sunny121 said:


> what u mean the way i came bout me dog????/


if what i read is right , no one has any way of verifying how she came into your ownership , whether you bred her or that someone else did  i think that is what is being said , it has nothing do with whether you own her or the puppies.
tbh , i wouldn`t take that personally , i know it`s human nature to want to help , but with money being so tight for so many people , including yourself and so many scammers on the internet it`s hard to sort the truth from the lies and thats probably where few have felt uncomfortable
it`s really nothing personal towards you to a point i can understand why these rules are implemented , but on the other hand i understand you want to do your best by your lovely dog and her babies.
best wishes to you all.xxx


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

diablo said:


> if what i read is right , no one has any way of verifying how she came into your ownership , whether you bred her or that someone else did  i think that is what is being said , it has nothing do with whether you own her or the puppies.
> tbh , i wouldn`t take that personally , i know it`s human nature to want to help , but with money being so tight for so many people , including yourself and so many scammers on the internet it`s hard to sort the truth from the lies and thats probably where few have felt uncomfortable
> it`s really nothing personal towards you to a point i can understand why these rules are implemented , but on the other hand i understand you want to do your best by your lovely dog and her babies.
> best wishes to you all.xxx


well yeah but then why would i lie bout some thing like that????? dont matter now as dont need the hassle maybe i should of been a bitch and got rid of her as soon as i found out she was pregnant . but then i aint like that i got her in oct cos i wanted a dog and woman told me sha had cancer thats why she got rid of all her dogs. but then think wat u like


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

sunny121 said:


> well yeah but then why would i lie bout some thing like that????? dont matter now as dont need the hassle maybe i should of been a bitch and got rid of her as soon as i found out she was pregnant . but then i aint like that i got her in oct cos i wanted a dog and woman told me sha had cancer thats why she got rid of all her dogs. but then think wat u like


i don`t think anything , i`m trying to explain more in depth as to why the thread was removed


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

diablo said:


> i don`t think anything , i`m trying to explain more in depth as to why the thread was removed


Thank you Diablo you have tried, I have tried I didnt accuse her of being a scammer I said I had no way of checking and that we discouraged this on the forum. But thank you for trying xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunny please don't leave.... No one is saying your lying its just we've come across too many people on here that have lied about how their bitch got pregnant ect.

People can still help you out with gifts but just away from the forum.

PLEASE STAY


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I hate to say this but it's something that's been at the back of my mind since the start of the donating suggestion.
How do we know this wasn't a scam thread? The person who was very keen on making the donation in the first instance wasn't a long standing member but had only just joined the forum, it reminded me of the street sellers with the first buyer being the close associate to get the crowd to buy.

The birth of the pups was extremely quick too and without any questions 
Mmmmmm.........


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think anyone's accusing you of lying hun, it's just the mods have to see it from all sides at the same time as acting with every forum member in mind and this kind of thing has happened before and been a scam so if you see it from the mods point of view it's very difficult to tell the difference between your genuine case and others not so genuine so they have to have a blanket ruling for all, it really would be a shame for you to leave over this.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Darth said:


> I hate to say this but it's something that's been at the back of my mind since the start of the donating suggestion.
> How do we know this wasn't a scam thread? The person who was very keen on making the donation in the first instance wasn't a long standing member but had only just joined the forum, it reminded me of the street sellers with the first buyer being the close associate to get the crowd to buy.
> 
> The birth of the pups was extremely quick too and without any questions
> Mmmmmm.........


hi there!

i was one of the ones who suggested donating and i am a relative new member, been on a while and made a few posts though, so if you mean me i am not in on a scam.
i did mean blankets and some puppy food i had left over from alfie cos he couldnt eat some of it but when a paypal account was suggested by someone else i was a bit weary as i dont like money exchanges over he web.
if you dont mean me then thats fine!

i dont think that sunny is a scammer and i think it is great she is doing this alone but i wouldnt put money into an account of someone i didn't know.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

Darth said:


> I hate to say this but it's something that's been at the back of my mind since the start of the donating suggestion.
> How do we know this wasn't a scam thread? The person who was very keen on making the donation in the first instance wasn't a long standing member but had only just joined the forum, it reminded me of the street sellers with the first buyer being the close associate to get the crowd to buy.
> 
> The birth of the pups was extremely quick too and without any questions
> Mmmmmm.........


and wat u saying then as sorry to tell u but yes i got roxanne ont he 25th of october and the woman said she had cancer and needed to get rid of all her dogs then i found out she was pregnant yeah and im doing my best with some great help from here then u get people like u that ruin it and so ur saying cos the birth was fast it a scam god sake ur sad then sorry . if i would have known this i would of took video of her giving birth .


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> hi there!
> 
> i was one of the ones who suggested donating and i am a relative new member, been on a while and made a few posts though, so if you mean me i am not in on a scam.
> i did mean blankets and some puppy food i had left over from alfie cos he couldnt eat some of it but when a paypal account was suggested by someone else i was a bit weary as i dont like money exchanges over he web.
> ...


thank u hun. and i never came here to get money and i am very gratefull for all the help.. i came here as rox looked pregnant and wanted advice. i was very tempted to get rid of her wen i found out she was pregnant but i couldnt do that as not fair on her she got took out of her home away from all the people she ever knew and the other dogs the woman had and came here and she was pregnant wen i got her so i couldnt just get rid of her ive just dealt with it
i can understand where some r coming from though but i am a honest person and wouldnt scam no one . if im a scammer then why would i give my adresse out to some people and all so offer any one here to see dog and pups?? i wouldnt do that if i was a liar fake or scammer .


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Morning Sunny

Hope Roxy & pups are thriving 

Think we could try & put this behind now & carry on forward . 

Do we know if they are going to return the original thread once it has been edited of things they don't want to show, coz there was lots of useful info on it.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

jackiep said:


> Morning Sunny
> 
> Hope Roxy & pups are thriving
> 
> ...


good idea and yeah there doing fine but im feeding roxanne lots and would it be good to add some cooked mince and fish and chicken to her food too ? and she wont drink water so ive beed watering milk down and givin her that is that ok ? xx

and im going to post more pics but dont no if i should do a new thread or not xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

sunny121 said:


> good idea and yeah there doing fine but im feeding roxanne lots and would it be good to add some cooked mince and fish and chicken to her food too ? and she wont drink water so ive beed watering milk down and givin her that is that ok ? xx
> 
> and im going to post more pics but dont no if i should do a new thread or not xx


Give her what she wants when she wants it  as long as its puppy milk your giving her its should be OK x


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah it is and ty hun ive put pics on new thread xx


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Only you can decide whether new thread the people who are interested will look out anyway.

Don't know the answer with the cooked mince mine are on raw but think it depends what food you are feeding her just as long as she is eating well, 

With regards the water she might not need as much as you think or she could be getting moisture from the food or could it be she is waiting for the watered down milk 

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok, Sunny, there have to be rules for everyone who posts. Nobody could disagree with that. Applying the rules to everyone equally is fair isn't it. I've been a Mod on a couple of fora and this is how it works and there are no judgements made, just if a rule exists it is applied to every poster. I'm completely certain that the Mods here are simply applying the rules without making any judgement about you or your circumstances. I hope you'll accept my word on that. 

I hope you won't leave because you now have very valuable experience and are in a position to offer advice or support to others. 

My advice is stay and prove any doubters wrong.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sunny121 said:


> and wat u saying then as sorry to tell u but yes i got roxanne ont he 25th of october and the woman said she had cancer and needed to get rid of all her dogs then i found out she was pregnant yeah and im doing my best with some great help from here then u get people like u that ruin it and so ur saying cos the birth was fast it a scam god sake ur sad then sorry . if i would have known this i would of took video of her giving birth .


I seem to have missed out on the action here, but I really wanted to put in my two cents worth now. Sunny came here for help with a dog she had bought. She posted pictures of said dog because she wasn't sure if she was pregnant, thought maybe she was overfeeding her. I may have wondered the same had I never seen a pregnant dog before.

She never once mentioned money until someone else suggested that it was costing a fortune. She certainly never asked for it.

If she was going to scam anybody, why tell us that two of the puppies had died? She would have got more money by pretending they were all alive but needing more medical treatment.

It is a very sad state of affairs when someone who genuinely cares and is doing her utmost with no knowledge, who only wanted help from other knowledgeable people, gets called a scammer, or even the suggestion of it.

I have seen many scams in my time and this certainly never sounded like one to me. I am appalled, quite frankly.

Sunny, you should keep those donations so long as the people who donated agree; they were sent in good faith and unless that faith has been shattered, I am sure no one wants them returned.

A lot of us on here have nothing but admiration for the way you have coped xx


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I completely agree with everything newfiesmum said! :thumbup:

I do understand that there are rules regarding things like this for the protection of members....but I think each situation should be looked at individually and in this case there were no alarm bells ringing at all.
Sunny didn't even mention money, somebody offered a donation first to which she actually refused a couple of times...it was only through some persistance that sunny eventually accepted the help of gifts/donations people were offering then also invited people around to see the pups and have a cuppa!
Sunny....if you're reading this, don't even think about sending back the donation I gave 

Anyway, just wanted my two cents worth too


----------



## dawn64 (Jul 10, 2011)

Darth said:


> I hate to say this but it's something that's been at the back of my mind since the start of the donating suggestion.
> How do we know this wasn't a scam thread? The person who was very keen on making the donation in the first instance wasn't a long standing member but had only just joined the forum, it reminded me of the street sellers with the first buyer being the close associate to get the crowd to buy.
> 
> The birth of the pups was extremely quick too and without any questions
> Mmmmmm.........


i think i am the person you are refering to,
i am going to say i am LIVID, 
i am not a close associate family member or friend, i am a concerned pet owner
i have been on since july, and asked a variety of questions from hens to puppy milk, 
yes, i have been on the site a lot the past 2 weeks as i have been off work with the flu, normally i would look in once a week and have a quick look at the posts,,like a lot of other people on here, sunny's story gripped me, 
i have posted that i have 6 puppies and mine were planned, 
as for the birth of sunny.s being quick, my rotty only had 2 weeks to go before she started getting fatter to the extent that we new she was pregnant
i know how expensive it is, it is my perogative to offer assistance,
sunny did say no and i pm'd her,, no body else had to offer they were not bullied pushed or forced into it,
i was quite willing to call in for a cuppa intill i found out she is in essex,LONG way from south shields,
sunny, you keep the gifts and if anyone else want to donate anything they should just pm you or not, that is their perogative


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry if I've offended people with my earlier post but I work in an environment where fraud is an everyday hazard. I have been trained to pick up on certain aspects of fraud and the previous thread would set alarm bells ringing.


----------



## dawn64 (Jul 10, 2011)

Darth said:


> I'm sorry if I've offended people with my earlier post but I work in an environment where fraud is an everyday hazard. I have been trained to pick up on certain aspects of fraud and the previous thread would set alarm bells ringing.


you might work in an enviroment with lots of fraud

The birth of the pups was extremely quick too and without any questions 
Mmmmmm......... 
how would you know,
you know nothing about bitches with or with out puppies, 
you have only just got a puppy yourself then went on holiday and left it with someone else
she went to the vets, when she had an idea she was pregnant
she started asking questions, how much more notice do you want:mad5:


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I have more than one dog and they are all bitches. I have bred many litters and took our last puppy away on holiday with us after changing our minds.
I am an assured breeder with the kennel club and have bred puppies over the last 40 years. I have also competed in obedience competitions and attended many shows with my dogs including crufts.
The birth of Sunnys puppy's was extremely quick and commented by others at the time.:biggrin:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Darth said:


> I have more than one dog and they are all bitches. I have bred many litters and took our last puppy away on holiday with us after changing our minds.
> I am an assured breeder with the kennel club and have bred puppies over the last 40 years. I have also competed in obedience competitions and attended many shows with my dogs including crufts.
> The birth of Sunnys puppy's was extremely quick and commented by others at the time.:biggrin:


The birth of my three children was extremely quick (20 minutes from start to baby with the third one). Does that make me a fraud too?

I assume dogs, like humans, have different labour durations.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Bitches definitely have different labour times but how many inexperienced owners have time to post on an Internet forum between births?


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

How many scammers give out their real address (she would have to to get the gifts right?!)....and then invite people around for a cuppa and to see the pups!


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

How many people turned up to the address for a cuppa? If they did what would be the loss to Sunny? Absolutely nothing because Sunny probably isn't even there! 
How do you know the address was genuine for deliveries? There are many people in this day and age who will loan an address out for a few pounds. Besides that scammers are in it for the cash, not a bag of dog food and a few puppy toys.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I give up...there were many, many more genuine things said and done against your "she gave birth too quick" reason...which is rather lame in my opinion.
I will continue to give sunny any help and advice I am able because to me she has done a wonderful thing in a very difficult situation and with all due respect...I'm just pleased that its in my nature to have a little more faith in an obviously genuine person.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

There are more pointers to it not being genuine than the birth being quick, but if it pleases you to believe that is my only reason for thinking it not genuine so be it. You are entitled to your opinion and I to mine. 

I have experience


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Unless I've missed something I haven't seen you point out any other reason than that one for this being scam....having said that I don't need a list of what you class as valid reasons either.

"I have experience"....sorry but that means nothing to me, I'm not saying I would never get caught out (nobody could say they would never get caught) but I've seen enough scams in my life to believe I can probably sort out the genuine from the liars....I didn't fall out of an egg yesterday. 

Anyhoo, enough from me on the subject...you have your opinion and I respect that so I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

LisaZonda said:


> How many scammers give out their real address (she would have to to get the gifts right?!)....and then invite people around for a cuppa and to see the pups!


LOL that actually made me laugh!

i can see tashi closing this one too...so can we all just...ssh now and stop arguing about the situation . Poor sunny. she's got a baby to look after as well as 5 puppies and Roxy! Give the woman a break! She's done really well for someone who didn't know what they were letting themselves in for when she found out she got a pregnant dog and she took care of everything, with help from everyone here but she managed it. she could've been one of those losers who would just not handle the situation and drop roxy off at the nearest pound, but she didn't!

Darth, i'm curious, did you actually see sunny's first thread? That was a month old! or a bit older....i would hardly say Roxy had the puppies fairly quickly in between sunny's posts!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Darth said:


> Bitches definitely have different labour times but how many inexperienced owners have time to post on an Internet forum between births?


I can only assume you have't been onlne when other members dogs have given birth, there's been more than this thread following the birth of a litter and many of the members enjoy following them myself included, as for having the time to post, dogs as you will probably know now how to give birth and need very little intervention from us mere mortals, we're just there to watch over them so I would imagine it's not too difficult to post updates for all of us nosey members 
If what you say is correct there are many members past to come under suspicion because this definitely isn't the first birth i have followed on here.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I can only assume you have't been onlne when other members dogs have given birth, there's been more than this thread following the birth of a litter and many of the members enjoy following them myself included, as for having the time to post, dogs as you will probably know now how to give birth and need very little intervention from us mere mortals, we're just there to watch over them so I would imagine it's not too difficult to post updates for all of us nosey members
> If what you say is correct there are many members past to come under suspicion because this definitely isn't the first birth i have followed on here.


Exactly. I'd post a couple of links for threads posted here as examples...i just can't remember what they're called....oh wait there was a very huge thread from someone here called candysmum see http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/31356-journey-first-time-litter.html


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Darth said:


> Bitches definitely have different labour times but how many inexperienced owners have time to post on an Internet forum between births?


People do it all the time, inexperienced or not. There is often a thread that people are following as each pup comes along. I thought you said you had experience?



LisaZonda said:


> How many scammers give out their real address (she would have to to get the gifts right?!)....and then invite people around for a cuppa and to see the pups!


Well, they all do that don't they? It's part of the scam!



Darth said:


> How many people turned up to the address for a cuppa? If they did what would be the loss to Sunny? Absolutely nothing because Sunny probably isn't even there!
> How do you know the address was genuine for deliveries? There are many people in this day and age who will loan an address out for a few pounds. Besides that scammers are in it for the cash, not a bag of dog food and a few puppy toys.


I am not gullible and I pride myself on being cynical. But you are a very sad person indeed. I suppose dealing with dodgy types all day every day makes you believe that the world is full of these people, perhaps you should find another career? Christmas Elf or something?



ad_1980 said:


> LOL that actually made me laugh!
> 
> i can see tashi closing this one too...so can we all just...ssh now and stop arguing about the situation . Poor sunny. she's got a baby to look after as well as 5 puppies and Roxy! Give the woman a break! She's done really well for someone who didn't know what they were letting themselves in for when she found out she got a pregnant dog and she took care of everything, with help from everyone here but she managed it. she could've been one of those losers who would just not handle the situation and drop roxy off at the nearest pound, but she didn't!
> 
> Darth, i'm curious, did you actually see sunny's first thread? That was a month old! or a bit older....i would hardly say Roxy had the puppies fairly quickly in between sunny's posts!


I but that was all part of the scam, don't you see? All planned and plotted out just coming up to christmas, just when not many have got any money to spare. A very elaborate scam indeed for the sake of what? A few pounds at most. Hardly worth all the planning and posting I would have thought.

I still can't believe anyone, no matter how embedded they are in the world of fraudsters, could read all this and declare it a scam, not a "might be" or a "be careful" but a definite scam. Think about it. It is not worth the effort, sell a fake car on Ebay by Western Union if you want to scam people, not get a few pounds on here!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I rest my case....ALL RISE....court is adjourned......next case to be heard please...


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Agreed.....

I don't like rude people :frown2:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Darth said:


> I have more than one dog and they are all bitches. I have bred many litters and took our last puppy away on holiday with us after changing our minds.
> I am an assured breeder with the kennel club and have bred puppies over the last 40 years. I have also competed in obedience competitions and attended many shows with my dogs including crufts.
> The birth of Sunnys puppy's was extremely quick and commented by others at the time.:biggrin:


How do we know your not a troll? Your plan could be to gang up on certain people! After all we can't believe what new members say 

And for a quick birth I could have wet my self :lol: if you have experience then you'll know there's no set time for a bitch to have pups! My girl had 6 pups 1st at 7:30am last at 1pm if the 2nd pup wasn't breach and got stuck I'm sure they would have all been born by 11is am.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I've learnt something new, *if* I go ahead with Tau's litter, I'll tell her to take it nice and steady, and even if that does leave me with a few minutes inbetween here and there, I won't be posting on here just in case anyone thinks I'm a fraud  

I'm chuckling away, why on earth would anyone go to such lengths to get some second hand lactol and a few other bits, I really hope the OP doesn't take any of it to heart and just shrugs it off!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well I've learnt something new, *if* I go ahead with Tau's litter, I'll tell her to take it nice and steady, and even if that does leave me with a few minutes inbetween here and there, I won't be posting on here just in case anyone thinks I'm a fraud
> 
> I'm chuckling away, why on earth would anyone go to such lengths to get some second hand lactol and a few other bits, I really hope the OP doesn't take any of it to heart and just shrugs it off!!


same here! LOL


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

It wasn't the quickness of the births.....it's the fact a novice posted between them.

How do you know that some one gullible enough hasn't donated quite a sum of cash. Sunny was quick enough to open a pay pal account to collect it in.

You can all say exactly what you like and laugh at what I say but your the ones who believed her and fell for the story. Your going to defend her aren't you? 

Your right ....you don't know me from Adam, I could be a Troll, but you don't know her either and she could be a scammer!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Darth said:


> It wasn't the quickness of the births.....it's the fact a novice posted between them.
> 
> How do you know that some one gullible enough hasn't donated quite a sum of cash. Sunny was quick enough to open a pay pal account to collect it in.
> 
> ...


 I can post inbetween watching a film, cooking tea, feeding the dogs etc, I'm not sure why you're getting so worked up about the situation tbh.

I'm not laughing at you, but the idea that someone would spend that amount of time and effort for possibly a small amount of money, and a load of second hand dog breeding related paraphernalia. Maybe I should post and start stockpiling lactol now, just in case.

The *offending* thread has been removed by the mods, so what's the problem? You don't believe the OP is real, if they're not, you've made your point and we'll all eat our hats, if they are, well then they've got some much deserved help, don't let it get to you either way


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Darth said:


> It wasn't the quickness of the births.....it's the fact a novice posted between them.
> 
> How do you know that some one gullible enough hasn't donated quite a sum of cash. Sunny was quick enough to open a pay pal account to collect it in.
> 
> ...


How do you know she was posting? It could have been her OH typing what she was saying for her? Or it could have been her? either way I too believe Sunny is genuine


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well I've learnt something new, *if* I go ahead with Tau's litter, I'll tell her to take it nice and steady, and even if that does leave me with a few minutes inbetween here and there, I won't be posting on here just in case anyone thinks I'm a fraud
> 
> I'm chuckling away, why on earth would anyone go to such lengths to get some second hand lactol and a few other bits, I really hope the OP doesn't take any of it to heart and just shrugs it off!!


If i miss out on a birthing thread because of this i will not be a happy bunny, in fact if you don't post a running comentery when and if she has babies I will start a thread about how meany nasty you are


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Darth said:


> It wasn't the quickness of the births.....it's the fact a novice posted between them.
> 
> How do you know that some one gullible enough hasn't donated quite a sum of cash. Sunny was quick enough to open a pay pal account to collect it in.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD will you wind your neck in....why on earth is someone else's life so important to you? Not being funny and don't know about anyone else but could anyone seriously be asred to go though that much crap just to get a few blankets that you can get cheep enough from a charity shop.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well I've learnt something new, *if* I go ahead with Tau's litter, I'll tell her to take it nice and steady, and even if that does leave me with a few minutes inbetween here and there, I won't be posting on here just in case anyone thinks I'm a fraud
> 
> I'm chuckling away, why on earth would anyone go to such lengths to get some second hand lactol and a few other bits, I really hope the OP doesn't take any of it to heart and just shrugs it off!!


Oh, you'll be ok. You've got over 7,000 posts so no one is going to call you a scammer. Only the paranoid, perhaps.



Darth said:


> It wasn't the quickness of the births.....it's the fact a novice posted between them.
> 
> How do you know that *some one gullible enough *hasn't donated quite a sum of cash. Sunny was quick enough to open a pay pal account to collect it in.
> 
> ...


Don't you mean someone kind enough? Come to think of it, why is a newbie like yourself coming here ranting about the actions of well established members?

It is far more likely to be a new member who would ask this advice so that makes far more sense than what you have posted.

The only scammer in this scenario is the woman who claimed terminal illness to offload the dog in the first place.

The only gullible one is you, for believing your own warped ideas.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok enough now! Lets just end this, and agree to disagree even though 95% of us do not think sunny is a scammer!!! We're all adults here so there's no point of arguing over this....poor sunny's not posted since yesterday and i can hardly blame her. She must be awfully upset now and has probably decided not to use the forum anymore, its a shame really.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ad_1980 said:


> Ok enough now! Lets just end this, and agree to disagree even though 95% of us do not think sunny is a scammer!!! We're all adults here so there's no point of arguing over this....poor sunny's not posted since yesterday and i can hardly blame her. She must be awfully upset now and has probably decided not to use the forum anymore, its a shame really.


Well, I hope she does come back. She needs to know that the majority are on her side and know she is only reporting on what she was asked to report. I want to know about those puppies and how they get on, so I hope she hasn't been chased away by some troublemaker.


----------



## Dionysia (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sorry but I agree with Darth. I'm NOT suggesting that Sunny is a scammer though - what I AM saying is that from Sunnys first post - reading EVERYTHING over again, to me it doesn't ring true either.
However, I think Darth is merely trying to warn people that scams unfortunately do occur and maybe she was just trying to warn people.
I wish Sunny all the luck in the world with the pups, however Roxanne came to become pregnant......


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dionysia said:


> I'm sorry but I agree with Darth. I'm NOT suggesting that Sunny is a scammer though - what I AM saying is that from Sunnys first post - reading EVERYTHING over again, to me it doesn't ring true either.
> However, I think Darth is merely trying to warn people that scams unfortunately do occur and maybe she was just trying to warn people.
> I wish Sunny all the luck in the world with the pups, however Roxanne came to become pregnant......


Darth is not merely trying to warn people, though. At least that is not the impression I get. The attitude is "I work in fraud department, so I know it all" and she/he has called everybody gullible and called Sunny a scammer. We are all intelligent people on here and able to work things out for ourselves.

And as I said in a previous post, why the hell would anyone bother to go to such elaborate means just for a few pounds and some leftover dog food? Scammers are better at it than that.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I'd say the scams over that's why she's not been back.

She had already replied to others that had questioned the authenticity of her posts so not easily intimidated.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes but I could say that the person who has just agreed with you is in fact yourself with a different account since they have only just joined....... conveniently but that would be paranoid and untrue (sorry new poster just using you as an example), but d you see where i'm coming from? If you go through life second guessing everyone you will lead a pretty lonely life,also you will start to be suspicious of everyone as there are so many different possibilities, for all you know I could be the poster above..... but i'm not.... i'm not saying you can't have an opinion but it's a good idea to watch how you put that opinion across as it can be really offending to some people


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

What your really saying is you can't believe anything you read on Internet forums


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Darth said:


> What your really saying is you can't believe anything you read on Internet forums


If you want to go down that route, can you really believe anything, is this forum really here, are my fingers typing on a keyboard?? What is a keyboard??


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Darth said:


> I'd say the scams over that's why she's not been back.
> 
> She had already replied to others that had questioned the authenticity of her posts so not easily intimidated.


Why the hell should she be easily intimidated? It is only people who have been caught out who would feel that way, and scuttle away never to return.

Sorry if you're feeling complacent about chasing her away, but she has in fact started another thread, solely about the progress of the very real puppies. I imagine she got fed up with your insults so went elsewhere, luckily elsewhere here so we don't lose out on information.

Your remarks about us being gullible and not recognising a scam when we see one are offensive, as it happens. We have seen scammers on here before, usually just to make trouble not money and lactose, but we can spot them a mile off.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

She started the thread yesterday and hasn't been back to that one either before I posted, so hardly me that chased her away.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

All because she hasn't posted for 1 day doesn't mean she's hiding under a rock! She has a family and pups to look after!


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

Darth said:


> How many people turned up to the address for a cuppa? If they did what would be the loss to Sunny? Absolutely nothing because Sunny probably isn't even there!
> How do you know the address was genuine for deliveries? There are many people in this day and age who will loan an address out for a few pounds. Besides that scammers are in it for the cash, not a bag of dog food and a few puppy toys.


well ur bit stupid then really aint u as my adresse is genuine as i got lactol and worming tablets . and im very gratefull for the help of everyone and i wont let the lies of YOU drive me away as there r some lovely people here


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

Darth said:


> She started the thread yesterday and hasn't been back to that one either before I posted, so hardly me that chased her away.


yr funny lmfao. ive got 6 kids yeah and youngest is all most 10 months old. i have been very busy with kids house and dog and pups. is there a crime against that ??? and i have been here earlier as some one message me and i replied back so u need to think bit more and i aint no scammer silly giving out yr mouth really . all i done was came here for help and all cos my dog gave birth fast u think it funny . ive put the womans name on here who i got dog off and dont really care wat u thing as i no im not lieing and wen i got me dog as ive explained it all ready...


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Darth said:


> She started the thread yesterday and hasn't been back to that one either before I posted, so hardly me that chased her away.


oh please!....she has a few hours break from commenting and thats it then, it MUST be true what you're saying...oh hang on a minute wasn't she posting too quickly before???....seems she can't get this one right then!

With all due respect....yes, have your opinion because you're entitled and all that bla bla blah...but you can take your cynical, pessimistic views and jam it in my opinion.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> oh please!....she has a few hours break from commenting and thats it then, it MUST be true what you're saying...oh hang on a minute wasn't she posting too quickly before???....seems she can't get this one right then!
> 
> With all due respect....yes, have your opinion because you're entitled and all that bla bla blah...but you can take your cynical, pessimistic views and jam it in my opinion.


ty hun . i got some vet bed delivered today and changed all roxs and pups pen today so all noce and clean xxx


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I haven't been rude to any one on here I have only said I didn't believe the posts and I still don't.

I thought you were a nice bunch of people who could accept a different opinion how mistaken I've been.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

Darth said:


> I haven't been rude to any one on here I have only said I didn't believe the posts and I still don't.
> 
> I thought you were a nice bunch of people who could accept a different opinion how mistaken I've been.


dont believe nothing none then but if you think im lieing come to my house then . oh u no the fake adresse that no one here yet funny how i got lactol and worming tablets through the door aint it lmao..


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sunny121 said:


> well ur bit stupid then really aint u as my adresse is genuine as i got lactol and worming tablets . and im very gratefull for the help of everyone and i wont let the lies of YOU drive me away as there r some lovely people here


Well said. Of course, as you are not easily intimidated, you must be a scammer! What a very bizarre way of thinking.



sunny121 said:


> yr funny lmfao. ive got 6 kids yeah and youngest is all most 10 months old. i have been very busy with kids house and dog and pups. is there a crime against that ??? and i have been here earlier as some one message me and i replied back so u need to think bit more and i aint no scammer silly giving out yr mouth really . all i done was came here for help and all cos my dog gave birth fast u think it funny . ive put the womans name on here who i got dog off and dont really care wat u thing as i no im not lieing and wen i got me dog as ive explained it all ready...


Don't be silly. Your six kids and young puppies should always take second place to arguing with the know-alls on a forum.



Darth said:


> I haven't been rude to any one on here I have only said I didn't believe the posts and I still don't.
> 
> I thought you were a nice bunch of people who could accept a different opinion how mistaken I've been.


Had it been an opinion, it might have been accepted as such and taken in that spirit. As it is though, it has not been an opinion, but an "I know, I am right and you are wrong".

How you can still not believe is beyond me, but I imagine it is because you are one of those people who do not like to be proved wrong.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

my adresse aint fake and ive ofered everyone to come here if they want . im now going to have a nice meal and drink so just for the snotty woman who thinks im a scam if i post every 2 mins oh and if i dont post for few hours lmao.....


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sunny121 said:


> my adresse aint fake and ive ofered everyone to come here if they want . im now going to have a nice meal and drink so just for the snotty woman who thinks im a scam if i post every 2 mins oh and if i dont post for few hours lmao.....


Whereabouts in Essex? I'll come and visit.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Whereabouts in Essex? I'll come and visit.[/pitsea basildon hun.. im in all time only really out to take boy to school . so any time u want then ask and ill inbox full addresse for u hun . id love to meet some from here as morjority of u barring one lol. have been great with me xxx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to see the pups  but little to far for me.

I have MSN if you want to chat on there ect? X


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I want to see the pups  but little to far for me.
> 
> I have MSN if you want to chat on there ect? X


thats great hun, my addy on there is [email protected].

i wont be on tonite as having meal and drink soon xxx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

sunny121 said:


> thats great hun, my addy on there is [email protected].
> 
> i wont be on tonite as having meal and drink soon xxx


No probs. I'm usually knocking about on there using my phone x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sunny121 said:


> newfiesmum said:
> 
> 
> > Whereabouts in Essex? I'll come and visit.[/pitsea basildon hun.. im in all time only really out to take boy to school . so any time u want then ask and ill inbox full addresse for u hun . id love to meet some from here as morjority of u barring one lol. have been great with me xxx
> ...


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Darth said:


> I haven't been rude to any one on here I have only said I didn't believe the posts and I still don't.
> 
> I thought you were a nice bunch of people who could accept a different opinion how mistaken I've been.


I'm more than happy to accept and respect someone's opinion....however I think you have been rude (obviously I'm not the only one who feels this way either!) so when a patronising know-it-all comes along and quite frankly, insults my intelligence then sorry....but it does tend to rub me up the wrong way.

Anyway, this is the last post I'm going to make on this thread as I prefer to spend my evenings relaxing and chatting to like-minded happy folk.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> I'm sorry if I've offended people with my earlier post but I work in an environment where fraud is an everyday hazard. I have been trained to pick up on certain aspects of fraud and the previous thread would set alarm bells ringing.


Yeah well you've got it wrong this time darlin' - this is a pet forum where people care and as grown adults have the choice of helping or not. Save your sceptisism for the office dear!

As for the quick birth - I didn't know my Kali was pregnant until two weeks prior to delivery. Just as well I didn't join a forum and have to listen to an @rse like you!


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I don't work in an office. And you need to re read the thread.

I didn't say quick pregnancy I said quick birth. LMAO:cornut:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Still a t*** though eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Your so funny.......


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> Your so funny.......


Thanks :thumbup1: and you're so thick! ut:

Firstly - leaving your work at the office" is a terminology and secondly - since when have dogs had a certain time frame within which to give birth? 
If you have ever read the numerous threads on here about births you would know they are all different.

Or perhaps you know better...................which somehow I very much doubt! 

I'd stick to your day job (another terminology in case you don't understand) and do what you do best - spying on people!


----------



## Dionysia (Nov 26, 2011)

To all the people that have called Darth "thick", "snobby" etc for having an opinion and they say that she is being rude need to go back and re read this thread.
She has NOT been rude to ANYONE however I'm not so certain that the same can be said about others towards Darth.
As far as I can see, Darth merely has an opinion and she expressed it as is everyones right here.
Surely all this negativity isn't necessary - Happy Christmas!:biggrin:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Dionysia said:


> To all the people that have called Darth "thick", "snobby" etc for having an opinion and they say that she is being rude need to go back and re read this thread.
> She has NOT been rude to ANYONE however I'm not so certain that the same can be said about others towards Darth.
> As far as I can see, Darth merely has an opinion and she expressed it as is everyones right here.
> Surely all this negativity isn't necessary - Happy Christmas!:biggrin:


Tbf it wasn't a thread for people to post opinions. Sunny was simply saying thank you. And as for negativity I'm sure having someone make accusation at a already stressful time isn't very fair.

I wish sunny, mummydog and the pups all the absolute best.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well said! :thumbup1:


----------



## wilsdog (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Sunny, I have been following your threads about Roxie and her pregnancy, I am still very new to this particular forum and I am still finding my way around. I just wanted to say that I think you have done a sterling job so far and wish you every luck in finding the babies good forever homes. I am glad you have received such good support from many on here.

Ignore the haters!!!!! Some people thrive on conflict but most just want to chat and offer/gain help and advice

For those that think sunny is not genuine.....then just be glad you haven't given anything!


For those that have ......I bet sunny is grateful for your help.


The hard part isn't over yet....for me the hardest thing would be finding 100% genuine good homes for a litter of staffie pups........Sunny please make sure these puppies end up in good homes, after all your hard work it would be such a shame if they ended up in the wrong hands.


Good luck with it all!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dionysia said:


> To all the people that have called Darth "thick", "snobby" etc for having an opinion and they say that she is being rude need to go back and re read this thread.
> She has NOT been rude to ANYONE however I'm not so certain that the same can be said about others towards Darth.
> As far as I can see, Darth merely has an opinion and she expressed it as is everyones right here.
> Surely all this negativity isn't necessary - Happy Christmas!:biggrin:


I find it strange just how many new members have turned up to tell us that Darth has only expressed an opinion. I know it is a lot because I have posted this same message back many times - she is not expressing an opinion, she is calling someone a scammer, she is saying, without evidence or back up, that she is right and we are wrong. We all know the type. The only evidence for this scam business she has come up with is that it was a quick birth. So what?

She still hasn't answered my original question of why anyone would go to such lengths for some worming tablets and a few pounds, she hasn't thought about any objections to her point of view, because she is right and we are wrong.

So don't come along saying she is entitled to her opinion, because that is not an opinion.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Come on y'all! By continuing on with this conversation, we are just giving Darth more ammunition, when its really really not needed. Lets just end this now. Its pointless arguing over it when nothing is getting through, and it kind of feels like a broken record now.

Its Christmas  The season of giving, the season of being merry and and and.......thingimagic lol! Lets all smile and say 'you're welcome, sunny, ask for help whenever you need it and Merry Xmas' and leave it at that now!

SMILE  PEACE


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

To be honest the name calling is making me a little uncomfortable, no-one knows Darth personally, yes they had a contradictory opinion, but people have supported Sunny, so why the need to resort to playground tactics. If people are really bothered by the one opposite opinion, just stick that user on ignore, simples. And let the thread continue without any unpleasantries


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

ty all . all ur help is gratefull xxxxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> To be honest the name calling is making me a little uncomfortable, no-one knows Darth personally, yes they had a contradictory opinion, but people have supported Sunny, so why the need to resort to playground tactics. If people are really bothered by the one opposite opinion, just stick that user on ignore, simples. And let the thread continue without any unpleasantries


Oh dear! did I miss summat, and who's this Darth person? Should I be scared?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

DT said:


> Oh dear! did I miss summat, and who's this Darth person? Should I be scared?


DT's been asleep


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

wish i could sleep lol.. baby awake alot at night then i have to move pups as roxs sits on them lol xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> DT's been asleep


More likely passed out under the table after too many lambrinis, that girl knows how to live  :lol:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

sunny121 said:


> wish i could sleep lol.. baby awake alot at night then i have to move pups as roxs sits on them lol xx


poor puppies lol!


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

and i got to hunt house for bit paper with all there weights too as little boy took it . well i think as he takes everything here lol. xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I know what you mean about Rox sitting on the pups, Kali did that and didn't bat an eye lid. My daughter and I have never moved so fast and lifted all 45kgs of her off in one go. Pretty scary as the two pups were crying muffled cries and she just continued to get herself comfy on them!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I know what you mean about Rox sitting on the pups, Kali did that and didn't bat an eye lid. My daughter and I have never moved so fast and lifted all 45kgs of her off in one go. Pretty scary as the two pups were crying muffled cries and she just continued to get herself comfy on them!


Oh my gosh poor babies! Don't mummies know they've got little ones around them? LOL! Aww poor babies!! I know now why you have to keep an eye on them while they're so young - anything can happen right?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

sunny121 said:


> wish i could sleep lol.. baby awake alot at night then i have to move pups as roxs sits on them lol xx


Hate to say this but the pups might get easier.....bloody kids don't my son had me up all night and he's 16....i'll give him a little excuse as he is autistic but i still wanted to put HIM in a dog cage so i could get some kip


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

ad_1980 said:


> Oh my gosh poor babies! Don't mummies know they've got little ones around them? LOL! Aww poor babies!! I know now why you have to keep an eye on them while they're so young - anything can happen right?


Yep that's right  my daughter and I took turns to sit and watch Kali for the first two weeks, one on watch while the other slept. Once the pups were bigger I slept on the sofa bed in the front room where over three years on I have remained - with Flynn, lol!


----------



## dawn64 (Jul 10, 2011)

sunny121 said:


> wish i could sleep lol.. baby awake alot at night then i have to move pups as roxs sits on them lol xx


tasha has not sat on any of hers but she has stood on all of them, more than once i think
when she decides to have 5 minutes break it does not matter who is in the way
i am not too worried as mum and pups are on a single mattress so there is lots of give and spring in it, but it still makes you jump


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

im sleeping on safa at mo just till they get bit older so i can keep an eye on them all. they all doing well though . god nos how ill act wen they go as i dont think i will want them too. but good thing is family having them so ill see them all time xxx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Can I say something please 

I have just sat and read through ALL of sunnys Threads... From her 1st getting Roxy to present.

And it was well worth all the time that it took 

I missed everything 1st time around or I would have posted before now.

In a World where all you read and see is Animal Cruelity/Animals Dumped/Tortured and killed by people mostly bad awful storie's.

Sunnys posts have been the best of the year 

She took Roxy in after a sobstory from her previous owner.

And Bless sunny she thought she was overfeeding Roxy as she looked fat all that Sunny did was to ask advise on here and show pics to see if anyone else thought she was overweight. And to her utter suprise found that Roxy was pregnant.

now she could have done 1 of a few things she Could have returned Roxy to her previous owner.....She could have tried to re-home her herself OR she could have done what alot of other people have done and Took her to a rescue to be rehomed.

BUT NO She already loved Roxy so keeping her even though she was with pups and alll was her only option...She had not got time to prepare for puppie's if I've got the time scale right I think Roxy had her pups 2 weeks after sunny got her ????????

lots of people were here to give support Advise and time and some even sent items to her to help her out.

We mostly live in a world of selfish greedy folk who find it hard even to say thank you for a small gesture of kindness.

But after reading Sunny and Roxy's story and seeing how members on here rallied round to offer alll they could it really has proven that there is lots of good people in the world too.

Sunny has done wonders and Roxy was so lucky to have ended up with her..Roxy's and her puppie's fate could have been so much different she is one lucky girl.

Sunny you did the right thing and you should be Congratulated on all you have done for Roxy and her puppie's you have given them a Brilliant start to life. 

And to the members you helped her out on every step of Roxys new life and the puppie's Journey GOOD on you you are the Best.

But I still can't believe that sunny's Thank you Thread to you all as been ruined by someone who doe's not believe it's true 

All of what I have read today and the pics would've been bloody difficult to make up in my opinion.

Sending Hugs to Roxy and her babie's....And Thanks to Sunny for showing that there are people out there who will do anything to help our 4 legged friends if all were like you the world would be a better place for Animals to live


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Can I say something please
> 
> I have just sat and read through ALL of sunnys Threads... From her 1st getting Roxy to present.
> 
> ...


Well said. I can't imagine how anyone would think Sunny's threads and requests for advice (which is all she asked for) is a scam. It is a very sad person who would even consider it.

Don't forget as well that she has six young children to care for, so the puppies must have come as one hell of a shock.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well said. I can't imagine how anyone would think Sunny's threads and requests for advice (which is all she asked for) is a scam. It is a very sad person who would even consider it.
> 
> Don't forget as well that she has six young children to care for, so the puppies must have come as one hell of a shock.


I know....She is doing wonders. 

I can only imagine The hurt she must have felt reading those negative posts accusing her of all sorts... After all she has done too.

It's so sad  she came on for help and got accused of scamming it so maddening. At least she know that lots of people supported her before this happened and the true members will continue their support for her.

Sunny you know the ones that admire you for what you have done.

me included sorry only just caught up.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think anyone would have questioned anything if she hadn't set up a paypal account for donations.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I read that Someone ASKED her if she's got a paypal account.....Sunny only ever ASKED for Advise...Other people suggested sending her donations and if she'd got an account. And that was becouse of the situation she found herself in she never planned the pups they were totally unexpected. 

members on here just wanted to help.

I tell you.... some can't do good for wrong people moan when reading of neglect of animals......and accuse people who help them of wrong doing.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JennyClifford said:


> I don't think anyone would have questioned anything if she hadn't set up a paypal account for donations.


Didn't someone else suggest that though? To make it easier?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Didn't someone else suggest that though? To make it easier?


Yes They did..Sunny never mentioned it. This is silly way can't she be left in peace she's Given Roxy and her babie's a Huge Gift..maybe even saved them depending on where they may have ended up if she had'nt of taken her in.

I wish people would see the situation as it is without jumping to stupid conclusions.

Lets spell it out for the Doubters..........

We all know the story of Sunny and Roxy then when the puppie's Came...

Members WANTED to help Sunny NEVER asked ( only for advise )

A member asked if she had if she had a paypal account....How is it sunny's Fault if people Wanted to help her out with the pups people were kind and sunny gets slated for it.

Soooooo Annoying this as really got to me now :mad5:

Can someone explain why this is wrong.....


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Yes They did..Sunny never mentioned it. This is silly way can't she be left in peace she's Given Roxy and her babie's a Huge Gift..maybe even saved them depending on where they may have ended up if she had'nt of taken her in.
> 
> I wish people would see the situation as it is without jumping to stupid conclusions.
> 
> ...


It is wrong because certain people had decided this must be a scam and never questioned that the supposed scam was not worth the effort.

I am not a gullible sort of person, I can usually spot a scam a mile off, and this was not one of them. But certain members insisted they were right and everyone else was wrong, and that was the sole reason for accusing a warm, caring person of scamming. Apparently the birth was too quick, and that was the only reason they could come up with, even when put right on the issue.

We all know that this is one lucky dog and they are very lucky pups. Who cares what others think?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Darth said:


> Bitches definitely have different labour times but how many inexperienced owners have time to post on an Internet forum between births?


 I haven't read through this complete thread but I'm sure if you look through the threads you will find quite a few threads were people posted between births. I posted between Freyja's pups earlier this year that was until she ent to the vets and had a ceasarian. I put on we were going to the vets and would update as soon as we got home. Oh and yes a lot of them are inexperienced breeders.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

If I was having a litter I'd have the laptop in the whelping Box sharing every moment of my excitment and news of what was going on with everything with everyone


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

i will say everyone here has been amazing and so so help full and gave me so much support . i will be getting rox spayed and rspca have had reports bout the same woman who i got rox off . she wasnt her god rox was her daughters and the woman only said she was hers to make it look good as her daughter was young. xx


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I think you'll find that someone asked Sunny if she had a pay pal account and she said no.

She then said she had set one up.... natural assumption would be it was set up to accept cash donations.

And if you read my post correctly I said "alarm bells rang" nowhere did I say it was definitely a scam just that I felt suspicious of it. 

Forum members jumped on the post where i said i thought a novice breeder would struggle to post between quick births. I know during my first litter it would have been the last thing on my mind. But then I had a mentor who I could contact instead.

There have been some very rude posts replying to my posts and things that I have said have been taken totally out of context and manipulated so some posters can just be down right nasty! 

Contrary to some peoples opinions I'm not obnoxious and do listen to other people's opinions.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Darth said:


> *I think you'll find that someone asked Sunny if she had a pay pal account *and she said no.
> 
> She then said she had set one up.... natural assumption would be it was set up to accept cash donations.
> 
> ...


Re Highlighted thats what I Said.....She WAS ASKED to set one up to make it easier...She did'nt set one up without being asked.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

But she still set one up......presumably make CASH donations easier to accept.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have watched this thread and before it kicks off again will say that I felt very uncomfortable about the setting up of a paypal account and sending money over an open forum. Yes, it could have been a scam - I don't, nor ever did think it was, but I don't think this sort of thing should happen. Sunny originally refused help, then set up a paypal account. A much better way would have been to contact a local rescue for help (a smaller volunteer rescue) and donate money to them who in turn could help Sunny. 

I don't think Darth deserved the stick they got and while I don't think this particular case was a scam, I agree with what they say.

I'm glad the mum and pups are doing well and Sunny is caring for them. Sometimes life throws things at us and we just have to get on with it. In this instance it was a pregnancy, it could have been something else, an illness, an accident that incurred huge vet bills that were difficult to afford. It is no different, but I do feel that sending money on an open forum is not the way to go.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> She WAS ASKED to set one up to make it easier...She did'nt set one up without being asked.


And I think it was equally wrong to ask her to set up a paypal account to send money to. This is asking for a scam to happen. As said in my previous post, a better option would have been for Sunny to get the support of a local rescue and anyone wishing to donate money send to the rescue. This way, Sunny would still get the benefit, and not just financial help, but also practical help from people who will have, no doubt, gone through this before with a pregnant rescue bitch and also would have been able to help rehome the puppies.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

SAY WAT U WANT I DONT REALLY CARE OK. alot people have been very nice and so help full and supportive here and as for woman called darth shove it ok i cant be assed to even listen to u ok. rox is great and puppies r great . they got clean good health check today at vets so ild liek TO THANK ALL THAT HAS HELPED ME AND ALL THE BEST AND AS FOR THE SNOTTY IDIOTS WELL U NO WAT U CAN DO.. TY ALL BYE I WILL NO LONGER BE HERE AS FED UP OF THE **** FROM SOME


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

sunny121 said:


> SAY WAT U WANT I DONT REALLY CARE OK. AND AS FOR THE SNOTTY IDIOTS WELL U NO WAT U CAN DO.. TY ALL BYE I WILL NO LONGER BE HERE AS FED UP OF THE **** FROM SOME


Well, charming - that tells me everything I need to know about you. I have never said that you are scamming just that I was uncomfortable with the sending/collecting of monies on an open forum. I was obviously not the only one as the thread was deleted.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I have only read through this thread, have not seen the others. 

I am so confused and I can now understand why these forums have such strict rules. I have been scammed once but that was over eBay so (luckily I sussed before sending the item) but that experience has been very wary about sending money over the internet.

However, Darth and his sidekicks seem to know eachother (by referring to Darth as a she - I would assume it to be a man). All very odd stuff.

Assuming the story is true, hope pups and mum are both doing well.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to disappoint but I have absolutely no "sidekicks" on this forum or any other.

I have posted how I saw things at the time and still do.

Why can't you accept someone with a different take on things than your own? 

I imagine the next step will be the name calling.:frown2:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunny its not worth getting worked up about and leaving the forum.

Rocco never said you were scamming, she was just uncomfortable with people using PayPal on a open forum. She is right about people helping you out through donating to a rescue, it wouldn't have got to this stage and you wouldn't be leaving.
I'm sure people on the original thread suggested donating to a rescue you had contacted and said they would help you rehome the pups but then you said your rehoming them yourself to family.

You should stay at least for the pups sake as you will probably need advice ect... If you don't want this thread to carry on ask a Mod to close it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Darth said:


> But she still set one up......presumably make CASH donations easier to accept.


I might have asked the same had I wanted to donate. I would have donated too but don't have any spare cash.



Darth said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint but I have absolutely no "sidekicks" on this forum or any other.
> 
> I have posted how I saw things at the time and still do.
> 
> ...


As I said before you were not giving a different take on things. You were saying you work in some fraud department and know a fraudster when you see one. You even accused Sunny of giving a false address when she invited people round to come and see the pups.

If it were just your opinion, you could have given a warning in a more polite fashion instead of being so sure that she was a scammer.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> However, Darth and his sidekicks seem to know eachother (by referring to Darth as a she - I would assume it to be a man)


Actually, if you read my post I refer to them as 'they' - for that reason - I have no idea if they are a she or a he!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tbh sunny, the good people on here who have helped you through everything outweigh one or two being rude so for you to say you are not coming back because of them seems silly, ignore the one or two even if it hurts you for all the others who will want to still help and see the pups grow too.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I haven't been rude and I haven't sunk to name calling.

Some people have read exactly what they wanted to in my posts.

Yes I do work in a dept where I have had training in fraud and scam situations and this could have been one. Especially setting up a pay pal account to accept cash. Please note I say could.

At no point did I say it was definitely a scam nor did I say it was definitely a false address - what I did say was how do you know it wasn't. The two things aren't the same.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

hmm isnt about time all this talk of scams was over and done with by now
those who could donate and wanted to donate have and those who couldnt or didnt want to havent and didnt have to either why not just leave it at that and do what this forum is about help out someone who has a littre of pups that im sure she will need plenty of advice on

shouldnt this be the end of it 
im sure by now we have all made up our minds what we think 

sunny if your reading this i have not at any point said i think it was a scam just iincase you get the wrong end of the stick  i just dont see the point in this part of the discussion contiinuing 

now show us some more puppy picks


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> hmm isnt about time all this talk of scams was over and done with by now
> those who could donate and wanted to donate have and those who couldnt or didnt want to havent and didnt have to either why not just leave it at that and do what this forum is about help out someone who has a littre of pups that im sure she will need plenty of advice on
> 
> shouldnt this be the end of it
> ...


Agreed. I actually asked everyone to stop talking about this stupid topic as it is pretty stupid and now it all just sounds like a broken record and the OP (sunny) is pretty insulted from the sound of her last post. So lets just all stop now ok?

Sunny don't leave. May i ask that you request to the mods to close this thread and make a new one and post pics of the puppies and just talk about the puppies and roxy and nothing more?

Smile, everyone its Christmas.


----------

